# jus put on my new OUTLAW 2's today!



## DownSouthBrute

the ride surprised me! it rides fairly well!!! and looks awesome!!! how are yall liking them so far??


----------



## mmelton005

looks so mean. what size are they?


----------



## DownSouthBrute

29.5x9.5's and thanks man.. going to red creek to try em out next weekend.. ive never been


----------



## mmelton005

DownSouthBrute said:


> 29.5x9.5's and thanks man.. going to red creek to try em out next weekend.. ive never been


take pics!!!!!! love the team green. Just ordered a set myself.


----------



## DownSouthBrute

mmelton005 said:


> take pics!!!!!! love the team green. Just ordered a set myself.


 thanks buddy and i sure will!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Yeah, I love the team green too. That's a great looking Brute DSB. It looks like it could "DO WORK!"


----------



## redneckrancher420

God i want a set of xl2 soooo bad. Im pretty sure if i get em ill be the first rancher with a set that ive seen


----------



## dookie

Anyone know what the weight is supose to be for the new batch of ol2?


----------



## Polaris425

dookie said:


> Anyone know what the weight is supose to be for the new batch of ol2?


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showpost.php?p=188867&postcount=47
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?p=188867#post188867

CURRENT "Discounted mistakes"- 
29.5x9x14= 51 pounds PER TIRE
29.5x11x14= 59 pounds PER TIRE

Being made "Actual weight" - 
29.5x9x14= 44 pounds PER TIRE
29.5x11x14= 52 pounds PER TIRE


----------



## Col_Sanders

Looks good! I'm really considering swapping my S/W 31s for skinny OL2s.



DownSouthBrute said:


> 29.5x9.5's and thanks man.. going to red creek to try em out next weekend.. ive never been


Lock your bike up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.renegade

those new outlaws scare me to death haha. i feel like i could spin the tires on wet ground and break all four axles haha. Hope you enjoy them, they look so nasty


----------



## JPs300

Looks great man! - Can't wait to get my junk back together and test them as well.


----------



## DownSouthBrute

Mr.renegade said:


> those new outlaws scare me to death haha. i feel like i could spin the tires on wet ground and break all four axles haha. Hope you enjoy them, they look so nasty


 yea im kinda worried about that too


----------



## southernbrute750

Col_Sanders said:


> Looks good! I'm really considering swapping my S/W 31s for skinny OL2s.
> 
> 
> 
> Lock your bike up!!!!!!!!


I was thinking the exact same thing Col_sanders lol. Ide like to see these perform in mud. There basicly a 31 with side lugs. They look mean.


----------



## filthyredneck

I want to try a set out! They look mean as heck


----------



## JPs300

I will have HD vid of mine in action as soon as I get the back back together.


----------



## tmcgee09

You will have a good time at Red Creek. I live about 10 minutes from there we ride there probably every other weekend and will be there for mudfest we should get together we can show ya around and see what that thing will do


----------



## brutelaws29.5

jus sold my 29.5s pickin up the new ol2s monday cant wit to run em!!!!!


----------



## zedlep

Looks good.. thats alot of sidewall wrap man i like these tires


----------



## DownSouthBrute

tmcgee09 said:


> You will have a good time at Red Creek. I live about 10 minutes from there we ride there probably every other weekend and will be there for mudfest we should get together we can show ya around and see what that thing will do


 i will have a crew with me.. called 65 County Boyz.. dark blue shirts with white writing.. maybe i will run in to ya


----------



## tmcgee09

Ya man that sounds good we are Tha Kuntry Krawlers also will be with the Backwoodz Boggerz.. Did you ever get my PM about the wheels


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360

oh my my


----------



## darcy

Do you have any rubbing issues with these tires? I'm looking at a set already have a 2" rdc lift.


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya

Beautiful bike man! I want a set for my outty bad!!!


----------



## rmax

DownSouthBrute said:


> i will have a crew with me.. called 65 County Boyz.. dark blue shirts with white writing.. maybe i will run in to ya


have seen some of your crew there before we use to fly out of chatom fertlizine pine trees


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09

I love my outlaw2s but I got rid of my team green went back to black depending if I sale anythang I'll b gettin my plastics dipped


----------



## holladaymtm

DownSouthBrute said:


> the ride surprised me! it rides fairly well!!! and looks awesome!!! how are yall liking them so far??



I am officially jealous of you i want that exact wheel and tire setup.. Soon as I can get rid of 27x11x14 all wides Mudlite XTRs I will be getting me a set of Outlaw 2s ordered. But i got to sell them first and get some clutch springs.


----------



## king05

Bike looks good!! I just sold my 31" skinnies and have a set of skinny 29five OL2's on the way!!


----------



## backwoodsboy70

got the skinny Ol2's all around and i absolutley love them, the pull great and ride well compared to my old 31 laws


----------



## brutemike

backwoodsboy70 said:


> got the skinny Ol2's all around and i absolutley love them, the pull great and ride well compared to my old 31 laws


They are a great tire man I love mine too.


----------



## kirkland

I got the baby OL2s lol and I was shocked how well they rode.. Don't get me wrong it's no Cadillac but I don't mind it.. My only complaint was the clutch work but i took care if that problem.. 

Your quad looks good with them OP


----------



## RYAN.

Man y'all digging up old threads kj has had about 10 bikes since this brute lol

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## kirkland

Dang tapatalk I was just lookin at new unread threads lol oops


----------



## RYAN.

Haha

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## brutemike

kirkland said:


> Dang tapatalk I was just lookin at new unread threads lol oops


same here lol


----------



## JPs300

old thread or not, still a good lookin brute, and yes love my law2's every time we ride.


----------



## bruteguy750

Congrats. Looks good


----------

